# Found Beautiful Kindle Cover



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

I have not received my Kindle 3G yet but wanted to find a cover for it so I'd have it when my Kindle arrived. I found an Etsy seller that makes gorgeous covers for Kindles and other devices. She has oodles of fabrics you can choose from on her Flickr site and each cover has a pocket on the opposite side and a place for a booklight! If anyone is interested the site is

www.elizabethdaviddesign.etsy.com


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree 100%.  I have 5 Kindle 2 covers I purchased from this Etsy seller and they are the best ever!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think her site was mentioned on Amazon forums as a person who creates beautiful work, but it does take a while for the covers to be made and shipped.  Perhaps an option for a final cover and not one to want immediately.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

Since I know I won't get my Kindle until Sept 17th at the earliest I ordered one so hopefully the cover and the Kindle will arrive at about the same time


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

It is well worth the wait!


----------



## Erinath (Aug 26, 2010)

They are very beautiful covers, just such a shame the straps that hold the Kindle in place would cover so much of the keyboard.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

Erinath, she offers an option for that. If you want she will omit the straps and place velcro on the cover so you can attach the other velcro piece to the back of your Kindle. I just didn't mind the straps


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the site Jazzy, those are very nice covers indeed.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

You're very welcome SophieD


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

These are some of the most beautiful covers I have seen.  I have a couple of questions for those of you who already have covers by this seller.  Are they good and secure?  If you drop your Kindle how do you feel the covers will protect it?  I have a little boy who likes to "help" me by handing me my Kindle or unplugging it sometimes before I can stop him.  I felt pretty secure with my MEdge cover on my K1 but I am nervous now that I hve the new K3!  I am leaning towards another MEdge cover but these may be too pretty to pass up.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

Cozy Momma, I haven't received the cover yet. She is back ordered due to the new K3 coming out and apparently has been deluged with orders! lol She told me when I ordered that it would be 4 weeks. Hopefully someone here already has one of her covers and can answer your question.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for the reply, Lynn.  I'm sure you are excited about getting one of these covers.  They really are beautiful.  I kept going back and looking at them last night.  Jazzy looks like a sweetie, by the way!

Monica


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww, thank you Monica! Jazz is a sweetheart! I have had Goldens since the early '90's and have shown them in obedience and conformation. I have to say she is by far the smartest and sweetest we have ever had - including some that we bred! lol She's very strange as you can see from my profile pic! She HAS to lay behind me on the couch and almost wrap herself around my neck. Real comfortable for me, especially in the summer with a 75 lb fur ball around you're neck. She also watches TV! Even things that don't have animals in them. She actually sat on the couch like a human one time and watched 1/2 of Steel Magnolias with me. Must have been a voice she liked or something. We quit trying to figure this dog out! lol


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never dropped my Kindle but it is very secure. I have several other covers including an Oberon but I keep coming back to these covers because they are lightweight and comfortable to hold and one of a kind.


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of my latest for my Kindle 2


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

I love, love, love her fabric combos!  Whenever someone with a K3 gets a cover, please share a pic.  I'd like to see how the K3 buttons are covered by the corners.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures, Bethoc.  Yours is beautiful and I'm glad to hear it is secure.  I think I am just going to have to order one!  And then settle in for the long wait.


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I wanted to share pics of my new covers. They are truly a work of art and so well made, sturdy and protective!


----------



## kindle_library (Nov 29, 2010)

I really like her covers, but I don't like the way it covers some of the buttons(especially the back button).


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

These are absolutely beautiful. 
As long as there is an option to have velcro instead of the corners there shouldn't be a problem. I had velcro on my K1 and it worked very well, in fact I prefer it. The Kindle feels so much more secure.


----------



## kindle_library (Nov 29, 2010)

Raffeer said:


> These are absolutely beautiful.
> As long as there is an option to have velcro instead of the corners there shouldn't be a problem. I had velcro on my K1 and it worked very well, in fact I prefer it. The Kindle feels so much more secure.


I couldn't find anything about velcro except when she was talking about the closure options. There's a contact button on Etsy, and I decided to ask her to see what she offers. I'll post back when I find out anything.


----------



## kindle_library (Nov 29, 2010)

She replied back to me. Here's what she said, "The Kindle 3 is the only reader where the corners do cover a few of the buttons. When you fold the cover back like a paperback, the buttons are exposed. Or, you can slip a corner out. I have sold several hundred, at least, by now, multiple covers to many customers. Please see my feedback.

I have the Kindle 3 and have asked many of my customers how they felt about it and they say they also just slip a corner out. But it is personal preference if you think it would bother you. There is no way to create a cover for these where it will not cover a button because the buttons are so close to the edge. I'm sure you know they have the horrible thing that attaches on the edge.

That is the only way I do them. Love to create one for you if you think that would work for you. THANK YOU!"

*Bethoc*- When you fold the cover back, does it expose all of the buttons? Could you post a picture with the cover folded back? Thanks for any information.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty, but seems a little over-priced to me for what you get.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey!  How about some masculine covers?    Us guys buy Kindles too, you know!!


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a photo with it folded back. Sorry it is so dark. You could actually use it with only 3 corners. I rarely use the back button when reading but it is tight and secure enough to read with 3 corners. I have lots of other covers but these are my favorite and well worth the price in my opinion!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks like you could press the button pretty easily right through the material.  Is that true?  I wouldn't want to read with three corners, though, with my luck I'd dump the kindle.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

These are so pretty! While I'm a sucker for the pockets, my only concern is that I'd put something in there that I shouldn't and damage my K3. Still, I'm so tempted to get one as an alternative to my Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it just me, or is that an m-edge light I see? http://www.etsy.com/listing/60529287/amy-butler-lacework-ereader-cover-with


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

stickybuns said:


> Is it just me, or is that an m-edge light I see? http://www.etsy.com/listing/60529287/amy-butler-lacework-ereader-cover-with


Oooh! I just heard back from the seller, and YES, there is a pocket for an m-edge light. Fantastic!

She says that, for there to be enough room for the light to fold inside of the case for storage, one would need to order the case intended for a K2 (when using it with a K3). Not sure how that would look since the soft cases don't have a whole lot of structure.


----------



## lawenn13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with gregruns that these seem pretty overpriced for what the product is. I remember seeing her stuff on Etsy and thinking to myself who would pay so much funny for that. I am curious though, what is it that makes it so expensive? The fabric? Or just the time spent and craftsmanship?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

lawenn13 said:


> I agree with gregruns that these seem pretty overpriced for what the product is. I remember seeing her stuff on Etsy and thinking to myself who would pay so much funny for that. I am curious though, what is it that makes it so expensive? The fabric? Or just the time spent and craftsmanship?


I was told by someone who made themselves a cover that it is very time consuming, and with handmade, you do tend to pay more because they aren't being mass produced, but it *is* a bit high. And last time I checked, she has a 12 week wait as she restructures her company and hires on more help.


----------



## JamieMcGuire (Jan 31, 2011)

I have found another Etsy contributor that also makes adorable Kindle covers. She also has her own website: Schnitzel & Boo, and my favorite part are they are *very* reasonable.

http://schnitzelandboo.com/item_103/Aqua-Damask-KindleNook-Case.htm


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I have bought several handmade covers from other sellers and altho less expensive and I received faster, they are very thin and not as well made as the ones made by Elizabeth David.  It is firm and structured and well worth the $ and the wait to receive it. She has been wonderful working with her customers to design a cover that is individual and based on your preferences.  We all prefer different covers and designs but if you are interested in purchasing one of these you will not be sorry.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

As a crafter myself, $65 seems outrageously expensive to me for a fabric cover.  The Amazon lighted cover doesn't even cost that much.  If I had the pattern, I could make these myself and I would probably sell them for about $25.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm for that price I would much prefer an oberon or a lighted cover. The colours are really bright and although I do love some of the cloth sleeves (like the Vera Bradley ones) these ones don't appeal to me. The only thing that matters though is that everyone is happy with their covers, and I think its great that we have so many options available to us


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

stickybuns said:


> Is it just me, or is that an m-edge light I see? http://www.etsy.com/listing/60529287/amy-butler-lacework-ereader-cover-with


Wait, is that cover really $75?!!  I didn't know they went up that much!


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> As a crafter myself, $65 seems outrageously expensive to me for a fabric cover. The Amazon lighted cover doesn't even cost that much. If I had the pattern, I could make these myself and I would probably sell them for about $25.


Just out of curiosity, how long would you say it would take you to make a cover (pre-washing fabric; cutting pattern pieces for outside fabric, lining, and interfacing?; sewing, pressing, top stitching)? I could probably (very badly) cover a cover (that would be fairly lopsided with uneven stitches) in, I three, maybe four hours. At minimum wage, that's $24-$32 for labor alone. Pretending for a moment that I might actually want to earn a living wage (or that I could sew something that didn't look like crud), let's take that to $30-$40. With materials (a half yard of Amy Butler fabric will run me about $7, interfacing, magnetic button)... I would say about $40-50 would be reasonable compensation for a basic cover but I probably wouldn't be willing to pay the $20 premium for additional pockets.


----------



## droopydog33 (Jul 29, 2010)

It does take a bit of work and fabric is a little pricey, but jeesh $75. My sister sells covers for Kindles on etsy for $27 and I know they are made great. I'll stick with hers.


----------



## droopydog33 (Jul 29, 2010)

BTW You can find her here.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BigBoyTuckDesigns

Here's one of hers


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

droopydog33, I just "favorited" her shop. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## droopydog33 (Jul 29, 2010)

You're welcome. I have two of her hipsters for my new K3 that she make for my birthday, and I love them. Everyone that sees them is crazy about them.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

droopydog33 said:


> It does take a bit of work and fabric is a little pricey, but jeesh $75. My sister sells covers for Kindles on etsy for $27 and I know they are made great. I'll stick with hers.


Well, it's really $45 vs. $27 if you want to compare similar designs. Although I wouldn't be willing to pay $20 for the extra pockets (would rather do without them), the quality of the workmanship on the basic design appears to be excellent, and I just cannot disparage the seller for wanting to earn a living wage.

ETA: Mind you, I also cannot disparage buyers with limited budgets. I would totally buy this cover if I was in the market for a cloth cover (my personal preference is for the lighted, leather cover).


----------



## smmark (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to admit they are really pretty. I prefer more minimalist sorts of cases though… I suppose it's art however. Are they not distracting when you're trying to read though??


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I paid $38 for each of my covers and the price has just increased to $45. The cost would increase base on the number of pockets and customization.  I do not find it distracting at all but for me I have a work of art with my favorite colors. She has many covers that are not quite so bold but I prefer these colors. I added a skin that matches and I love my combo and feel the $ is well worth it. I have the Amazon lighted cover as well but for everyday I prefer holding the structured fabric cover.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

stickybuns said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long would you say it would take you to make a cover (pre-washing fabric; cutting pattern pieces for outside fabric, lining, and interfacing?; sewing, pressing, top stitching)? I could probably (very badly) cover a cover (that would be fairly lopsided with uneven stitches) in, I three, maybe four hours. At minimum wage, that's $24-$32 for labor alone. Pretending for a moment that I might actually want to earn a living wage (or that I could sew something that didn't look like crud), let's take that to $30-$40. With materials (a half yard of Amy Butler fabric will run me about $7, interfacing, magnetic button)... I would say about $40-50 would be reasonable compensation for a basic cover but I probably wouldn't be willing to pay the $20 premium for additional pockets.


I would estimate that this cover would take about 2-1/2 to 3 hours to make. But when a person is doing crafts to sell, there is no way you can charge minimum wage per hour for the labor, or you wouldn't sell anything! A friend of mine attended a class about selling your handmade products and she told me this formula: take the cost of the materials, for instance when I made a hip bag it costs me about $20 in materials, then for labor I can charge half the amount of materials which in that case would be $10, bringing my total to $30. Include shipping and small incidentals, and I charge $35 for the bag. It takes me about 4 - 4 1/2 hours to make this bag. If I charged per hour minimum wage, which is $7.25, that would be about $30. Based on that formula, I would have to charge $65 for the bag. I don't think I would sell very many at that rate!


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I would estimate that this cover would take about 2-1/2 to 3 hours to make. *But when a person is doing crafts to sell, there is no way you can charge minimum wage per hour for the labor, or you wouldn't sell anything!* A friend of mine attended a class about selling your handmade products and she told me this formula: take the cost of the materials, for instance when I made a hip bag it costs me about $20 in materials, then for labor I can charge half the amount of materials which in that case would be $10, bringing my total to $30. Include shipping and small incidentals, and I charge $35 for the bag. It takes me about 4 - 4 1/2 hours to make this bag. If I charged per hour minimum wage, which is $7.25, that would be about $30. Based on that formula, I would have to charge $65 for the bag. I don't think I would sell very many at that rate!


Except this person has made 2,223 sales since her shop opened two years ago. Assuming an average price of $50 per cover, that's $55,575 PER YEAR!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

stickybuns said:


> Except this person has made 2,223 sales since her shop opened two years ago. Assuming an average price of $50 per cover, that's $55,575 PER YEAR!


You're right, can't argue with the numbers, huh? Maybe I'm not charging enough!


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You're right, can't argue with the numbers, huh? Maybe I'm not charging enough!


I think a lot of it is how a seller presents her merchandise.

I'm a sucker for great photography. Yeah, the product needs to be well-made--but if the seller knows how to take a properly lit photograph of her product, I'm much more likely to buy.

ETA: Oh, and keep in mind that you're selling world-wide on etsy. The class that your friend took may have been geared more towards what a median income household in Kentucky (Wikipedia says $39,457 for Louisville) will spend at a craft fair. For that customer base, Cost + 30% probably makes sense... but what if your buyers are in, say, Palo Alto, CA (median income $119,046)? I'm betting that they wouldn't even blink at a $45 ereader cover.


----------

